# Super dust deputy..6" pipe?



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys, have the HF 2HP DC motor with a SDD. Setting up my new shop and starting from scratch, I want to get my dust collection done right. I'm thinking about increasing the pipe diameter from 5" at the sdd, to 6" so I can run 6" lines, and then reduce again for the 4" tubes. I want to use PVC pipes for my main runs.

Has anyone done this? Increase right at the sdd from 5" to 6"?


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Anyone know if this is an option? Or do I need to use 5" galvanised or 4" for the whole system?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

you will get higher velocities with 4" pipe, bigger pipe may trap solids at lower velocities
for the price of price of the sdd, i'd look at making a thien baffle


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

_Ogre said:


> you will get higher velocities with 4" pipe, bigger pipe may trap solids at lower velocities
> for the price of price of the sdd, i'd look at making a thien baffle


I already have the SDD


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Rhaugle said:


> Hi guys, have the HF 2HP DC motor with a SDD. Setting up my new shop and starting from scratch, I want to get my dust collection done right. I'm thinking about increasing the pipe diameter from 5" at the sdd, to 6" so I can run 6" lines, and then reduce again for the 4" tubes. I want to use PVC pipes for my main runs.
> 
> Has anyone done this? Increase right at the sdd from 5" to 6"?


 I have the same set up and it works great.


You will save quite a bit of money using 2 -45's instead of a sweep 90 and a wye instead of a sanitary T.





_Ogre said:


> you will get higher velocities with 4" pipe, bigger pipe may trap solids at lower velocities for the price of price of the sdd, i'd look at making a thien baffle


Not true if you have an adequate blower. And its less about velocity than static pressure and CFM's.

When I first set up my shop, I used 4" ducts with a 1 1/2HP 1100 CFM blower. The performance was dramatically improved when I went to 6" ducts.

I have a floor sweep that is 25 feet from the unit with a 9' rise it will suck small screws all the way to the cyclone.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

DrRobert said:


> Rhaugle said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, have the HF 2HP DC motor with a SDD. Setting up my new shop and starting from scratch, I want to get my dust collection done right. I'm thinking about increasing the pipe diameter from 5" at the sdd, to 6" so I can run 6" lines, and then reduce again for the 4" tubes. I want to use PVC pipes for my main runs.
> ...


Did you use a 6-5" reducer, but in reverse? That's what I'm thinking of using so it becomes a 5-6" expander


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Exactly. I got mine from Penn State Industries but I see they don't sell DC stuff anymore.


I think an HVAC fitting will work just fine. I recommend aluminum foil tape.


----------

